# Tough Love...



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

A dying man smells his favorite oatmeal raisin cookies cooking downstairs. 

It takes all the strength he has left but he gets up from the bed and crawls down the stairs. 

He sees the cookies cooling on the counter and staggers over to them. 

As he reaches for one, his wife's wrinkled hand reaches out, smacks his and she yells: "No, you can't have those! They're for the funeral!"


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You can just feel the love with that story.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"George, wake up and smell the cookies!"_


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

man you got good jokes.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

where do you get these jokes at?


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

An old Chinese couple go to bed one night. The husband turns to his wife and says "You give me 69!" and the wife says "You want beef with broccoli now!?!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Suddenly, in the middle of dinner, one of the prisoners jumps up
and yells "54!" and all the other prisoners burst out laughing! :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Two bats go out for their midnight feeding. 

After an hour or so one bat gets tired of looking and comes home with no blood. The other bat comes home covered with blood dripping from its mouth. The first bat says enviously, "Where did you get all that blood from?"

The second bat replies, "Follow me, I'll show you." 

After a while the second bat leads them to a cave. "You see that wall over there?"

The hungry bat excitedly says "Yes!"

Other bat says, "I didn't."


----------

